# Ok Ladies, need your help!



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I was given this small Woman of the Bible quilt top to quilt. Don't know what in the world to do with it. She gave me a picture of the quilting that the pattern suggested. But it does not include any quilting in the blocks, just the border and sashing. I have an idea for that, but was wondering if I should do something in the blocks, which are mostly appliqued by the way.
Here's a picture








Any help would be greatly appreciated. This is my first appliqued quilt to do for a customer and it's making me really, really nervous!
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I would probably just stitch in the ditch around the sashings and the design in each block. What type of quilting are you doing around in the borders?


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

Its really pretty! I agree with Reenie, cant wait to see it all done!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I agree with Reenie. Stitch around the designs in the blocks and quilt the sashings. Love the leaves!!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Reenie's idea was the first thing that crossed my mind as well. It's a lovely quilt!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Or, you could pick a design that fits the block and do the same design in each one. Like a floral, or leaf, or a design that fits the 'bible' theme or 'ladies' theme.

I did this before Christmas on a sampler quilt. Just picked a design that I liked, then put it in every block...didn't match anything in particular but fit the space.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

The lady wants me to machine quilt it. But my skills are not that good yet to do machine quilting on this. I am going to tell her I will happily hand quilt it for her. For the borders she wants cross hatching and in the sashing strips swirls or a chain link design. I used to only handquilt before I got my quilter. It will be nice to get back to it.
BusyBees, I did something similar on a sampler quilt I had made. I like the way it turned out.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Very pretty.....no suggestions, other than you have received.....But, I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Very pretty quilt---I think it would qualify as a "bold & black". Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, looks like I won't be doing this quilt. I explained my dilemma and offered to hand quilt it, but the customer has said no. I'm going to try and talk her into hand quilting because I'd really like to do it. I was a pretty good hand quilter when I was doing it on a regular basis. It's just like riding a bike, right? Once you learn you don't forget? :O)


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, I can't believe someone would turn down hand stitching in favor of a machine!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

What Tinker said!!!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Tinker said:


> Wow, I can't believe someone would turn down hand stitching in favor of a machine!!!


I know! I've offered twice. Told her I'd be happy to bring samples of my work. She doesn't want me to take the time. Which is a shame. I think that quilt cries out for hand quilting.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Tinker said:


> Wow, I can't believe someone would turn down hand stitching in favor of a machine!!!


I know it is weird but I would have, too. I am not a fan of most hand quilting. I adore what my grandmothers did and I have some from my husband's family that are very intricate but I don't like most handquilting.

I would probably pass on quilting this because my skills are not adequate. If they were I would custom quilt each block and do what she requested for the rest.

Start practicing so you don't have to turn down the next one!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I would outline the leaf appliquÃ©s in the corner, then fill all the (black? dark green?) background with nesting feathers. As for the blocks, I'd ditch stitch all of them, and then custom quilt each block individually.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

CJ, that's what I would love to do if I had more experience. As it is, I finally talked her into letting me handquilt it. She doesn't want a lot of quilting done on it, only the sashing and borders. So that's what I'm going to do. I got it marked and basted today and I have 10 weeks to finish it. She is going to put it in a show. If I end up finishing early, I'm going to talk her into letting me do some stitiching in the blocks. 

CountrySunshine, with each quilt I learn more and more. And I have one of my own on the frame now for more practice. Even though I've had this set up about 2 years, I've only recently really started using it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Applique calls out for outline and echo quilting. She will probably have an all over pattern done by machine which will deflate the appliques. Better that you were honest about your machine quilting than doing a less than stellar job.

I hated machine quilting, couldn't do it. Then I got a 1901 Singer 27. It quilts beautifully.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, I've been hand quilting on it the last couple of days. It's turning out very nice and I'm "sneaking" some quilting in on the blocks themselves. Nothing fancy, just stitch in the ditch around the motifs. Cables in the sashing, crosshatching in the borders and still need to come up with a template for the half setting triangles. I know what I want just need to draft the design and make a template.
It's kind of funny, after the lady told me to go ahead and hand quilt it, she said she felt so guilty for having me do it. After she sees my bill, she'll probably change her mind! HA!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It will be gorgeous!


----------

